# Composer's ultimate masterpiece.



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I also love the Rach. Piano Sonata 1. What a piece! I thought his Vespers and Piano Concerto 2 were my favorites until this year. I have the Weissenberg. And Cousins.


----------

